# Anyone ever use these 0 gauge crimpers???



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys I am in need of a good quality set of crimpers for 4-00 gauge wire and since I will be using these at a minimum of 5 times a week I need to make sure of a few things

1) they are fairly simple to use and isnt going to require a metric ton of hand force in order for me to get a good crimp

2) they actually MAKE a good solid worry free crimp that wont let loose on me "I will also be soldering the connector after the crimp like I always do"

3) they will hold up to continued daily use

I need something like this as I NEED to be able to use it IN the car hence the reason for me NOT going with something like a hammer style crimp since that cant be used in the car "not safely and without possible damage to the car at least"

These are the 2 that I like so far

CRIMP TRPZDFC1/0-3/0








I think I like the kleins the best as they seem to have the largest selection of crimp sizes,they seem the most durable "we all know klein makes great tools AND they seem the easiest to use since they have a longer handle and would give the most leverage
http://www.service.kleintools.com/C...01025+PRD+ENG+FUNCPARMS+KD01YYPRD(A0150):2006


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Ouch that hurts. i allways used my big channel lock's and the soldered them, i never had a problem reported to me.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

If you're using them 5 or more times per week, I'd go with a set of hydraulic or battery powered crimpers.









or


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

The cheapest I have found the kleins is 130 bucks from a place called ktool, However my buddy works for fastenal which klein lists as a vendor so hopefully he can et them for cheaper...

Has anyone ever order anything from this ktool company??
KLEIN TOOLS 2006 Large Crimp Tool Compound-Action


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

benny said:


> If you're using them 5 or more times per week, I'd go with a set of hydraulic or battery powered crimpers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would prefer not to use hydraulic or electric as that is one more part to possibly break...
I want a hand tool as there are not really any parts taht could go wrong with a good ole hand tool, Not that I am rough on my tools but I dont see the need for a "power crimper"


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

cheapskate. If youre doing this professionally, why not use what the pros use?


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

We have one of those Greenlee battery ones at work and it is badass! Hate to know what it cost though....


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

the greenlee gators are around 1200-1400 I think
Been looking at them for years without getting one yet =)


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

oh they do 6-12 TONS of crimping force btw =)


----------



## BKH (Jul 10, 2008)

I have used them to crimp 500MCM and I think they will crimp up to 750. We have cable cutting dies for them too. Very handy when working inside of cabinets. No way I could buy one for personal use though....


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Get some $9 bolt cutters from Harbor Freight and grind out an opening in the cutter blades for your 1/0 terminals.

18" Bolt Cutters

Unless you like throwing your money away.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

benny said:


> cheapskate. If youre doing this professionally, why not use what the pros use?


Lol well I wouldn't exactly call a set of Klein crimpers "cheap" or "sub par" by any means at all...I know you were joking, But I wouldnt exactly call a 130 dollar + set of crimpers cheap by any means at all :laugh::laugh:

I like these because of the fact that they seem to offer a really good amount of leverage for making crimps very easy, PLUS with a battery powered set of crimpers whats to say that the battery isnt low on charge and while the crimp may LOOK good that it will actually hold up over time??

Also keep in mind guys "and I know this is overkill" but I DO also solder any crimp connection I made just for that extra bit of assurance that my connection will hold up to time/customer abuse....You have NO idea how many customers **** with an install after it has been done professionally because they THINK they can make it better.

Keep in mind ANY install that best buy does has a LIFETIME guarantee on the work that was done PROVIDED they DO NOT mess with the install after we finish it and then have there warranty voided because of doing so, I tell EVERY customer they have a lifetime guarantee on the work we do provided 2 things

1) the install is NOT messed with by the customer
2) another shop does NOT add on to our install, They can have other work done by other shops obviously BUT if it ties in to our work then the warranty is lost


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> 1) the install is NOT messed with by the customer
> 2) another shop does NOT add on to our install, They can have other work done by other shops obviously BUT if it ties in to our work then the warranty is lost


Ya i always had fun trying to convince a manager of that one.

manager-"replace the guys speaker"
Me-"he drilled a hole in it"
Manager-"dont care just do it"


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

TREETOP said:


> Get some $9 bolt cutters from Harbor Freight and grind out an opening in the cutter blades for your 1/0 terminals.
> 
> 18" Bolt Cutters
> 
> Unless you like throwing your money away.


I really like that idea. I


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Prices are outlandish on these things, I got a set of these a guy gave me for doing some work for him TBM5S Thomas & Betts Manual Ratcheting Crimper, 8 AWG - 250 MCM

I only do up to 4ga with them or whatever a typical starter cable on a car is, I think larger than 4ga actually. Anyway, I could do 50 and not think much of it they work easier than tree loppers. They are pretty heavy.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget to hit the pawn shops now and then for this kind of stuff.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Harbor freight also runs 20% off coupons regularly. If this is something you use IN the car, I would think that compact size might also be an important factor.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

DaveRulz said:


> Harbor freight also runs 20% off coupons regularly. If this is something you use IN the car, I would think that compact size might also be an important factor.


Yeah ideally smaller would be better, but not to small to where I cant get enough leverage or the tool itself doesnt work easy enough to be used in a car


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are going to spend some money on a good set of crimpers...try to find a HEX crimp set.

























They produce such a nice crimp. A respected chain of shops in my area has used them since the early 90's.

*4255-001 Hex-Crimp Tool 8 Ga to 6/0 Ga *- http://automotivefasteners.thomasne...l?&sortid=1001&measuresortid=0&sortorder=desc

Cheapest I have seen it - $201.95 http://www.batterymart.com/p-4255-0...m_medium=Base&utm_campaign=ComparisonShopping


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I am going to order the Klein ones that I found online for 130 since I got to use them the other day since my buddy actually just bought them and I REALLY liked them alot, they were VERY easy to crimp 0 gauge with virtually NO force at all, honestly it didnt take much more force than my klein's take on 16 gauge butt connectors


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

tinctorus said:


> Yeah ideally smaller would be better, but not to small to where I cant get enough leverage or the tool itself doesnt work easy enough to be used in a car


... so, you didn't realize the Harbor Freight crimper I linked is hydraulic and can apply 8 tons of force with very little work from your muscles?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

DaveRulz said:


> ... so, you didn't realize the Harbor Freight crimper I linked is hydraulic and can apply 8 tons of force with very little work from your muscles?


No I did I just have never had any kind of luck from anything bought at harbor freight, I figure its cheaper to just fork out the 130 dollars now than have to buy the ones from harbor freight 3 or 4 times...

I am sure the ones you posted may be fine for someone not using them every day you know


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I hear ya... Harbor freight is not known for their quality, I do believe there was a good review of those crimpers on this site somewhere.


----------



## craracer05 (Jun 23, 2010)

I use the big red kleins all the way at the top on a daily basis.


----------

